# No sway bar on my B14 Sentra. Why not?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I just got this 95 Sentra and I'm doing a little R&R. Rebuilt the drive axles, replaced the ball joints, tie rods, brake pads, and the control arm bushings. While I'm doing all this it never even fazed me that my car has NO sway bar. :jawdrop: 
What the hell? Did the 95 GXE come without a sway bar or something?

My 95 200sx SE-R sure as hell has a sway bar, so what gives?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

On most Sentras, sway bars were usually optional. My '96 GXE and '92 Sentra E both did not have a sway bar.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Beltane70 said:


> On most Sentras, sway bars were usually optional. My '96 GXE and '92 Sentra E both did not have a sway bar.


Wow, I was aware the B13 Sentra E did not have a rear bar... but no front bar too! That's just flipping retarded. :lame:


So I gotta get a bar for my 95 GXE then I guess.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> Wow, I was aware the B13 Sentra E did not have a rear bar... but no front bar too! That's just flipping retarded. :lame:
> 
> 
> So I gotta get a bar for my 95 GXE then I guess.


so are you going oem or aftermarket??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The se-r's came with them stock, one advantage of having the better model. but it was an option on the base models.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, my 98 B14 SE never came with one.

Just run down to an autoyard and look for one, than paint it so you can add hp. :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeper14 (Nov 24, 2005)

if you are going oe spec, get one from a b13, they were a lil bigger in diameter


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Sleeper14 said:


> if you are going oe spec, get one from a b13, they were a lil bigger in diameter



The B13 SE-R bar is the bigger one. I remember it making a huge improvement on my old B13. 

I was thinking I should just upgrade the front bar on my 200sx SE-R and then swap the old bar over to my B14 Sentra.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

anyone know what the actual diameters of the two ( B13 and B14) bars are ? Every little bit helps right ? That sounds like it would be a real bang-for-the-buck upgrade if the SE-R bar is even a little stiffer and bolts right on.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

So a bar from a B13 SER will fit my 98 200sx SE? 

Or should i just get the bar from a B14 SER? And does my 98' 200sx have front and rears? Havent really looked under the car since i bought it considering its my beater. i know it handles pretty crappy compared to my other car, but that was expected.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

28 mm(1.125") for the b13 se-r & 25 mm for the b14 front swaybar. the b14 is a 1" hollow bar and weights about 3-5 lbs lighter than the thicker walled b13 bar.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

SXSENIS said:


> 28 mm(1.125") for the b13 se-r & 25 mm for the b14 front swaybar. the b14 is a 1" hollow bar and weights about 3-5 lbs lighter than the thicker walled b13 bar.



time to go find B13 front and rears.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

i found mine for 35 shipped on the sr20 forum. the rear bar is different from the b13 to b14 chasis. but a b14 ser rear bar fits without much hassle.


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

SXSENIS said:


> i found mine for 35 shipped on the sr20 forum. the rear bar is different from the b13 to b14 chasis. but a b14 ser rear bar fits without much hassle.



So optimal setup for my 98' 200sx would be B13 front and B14 SE-R Rear. right? do i need bushings or anyting else?


----------

